# VW Finance May Offers (Atlas, etc..)?



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Anyone know what the new VW finance offers will be for May? The existing offers all end May 1st. I hope the Atlas has low APR offers...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

utsava said:


> Anyone know what the new VW finance offers will be for May? The existing offers all end May 1st. I hope the Atlas has low APR offers...


We dont get those early, we will see incentives tomorrow


----------



## domfearns (Jun 6, 2013)

My wife's Tiguan lease expires in 19 days and I'm crossing my fingers for some good lease deals on the Atlas!


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

So the financing offers for May are on the VW website, but nothing specific for the Atlas yet. Judging by the offers on the other cars, it looks to be 0.9% for either 60 or 72 months. That'll do for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

utsava said:


> So the financing offers for May are on the VW website, but nothing specific for the Atlas yet. Judging by the offers on the other cars, it looks to be 0.9% for either 60 or 72 months. That'll do for me.



There are NO incentives on Atlas as of now


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> There are NO incentives on Atlas as of now


Are you implying that there won't be? I assume there's nothing yet because the car isn't officially launched/buyable yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

utsava said:


> Are you implying that there won't be? I assume there's nothing yet because the car isn't officially launched/buyable yet.


We never have incentives when we launch a new product so we are not expecting any however that isn't to say this time may be different so we will see in a couple weeks


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> utsava said:
> 
> 
> > Are you implying that there won't be? I assume there's nothing yet because the car isn't officially launched/buyable yet.
> ...


What are you putting under the category of "incentives"? I'm not necessarily expecting $x off kinda stuff, but they surely will have financing offers, right? It seems it would be suicide not to have financing offers similar to those of their other cars and their competitors.


----------



## Phydeauxman (Mar 17, 2017)

utsava said:


> What are you putting under the category of "incentives"? I'm not necessarily expecting $x off kinda stuff, but they surely will have financing offers, right? It seems it would be suicide not to have financing offers similar to those of their other cars and their competitors.


They have not been offering those financing incentives for the Golf R.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

utsava said:


> What are you putting under the category of "incentives"? I'm not necessarily expecting $x off kinda stuff, but they surely will have financing offers, right? It seems it would be suicide not to have financing offers similar to those of their other cars and their competitors.


Suicide? NO.. Toyota Highlander has been out in the current generation for 3 years and they havent had any incentives the whole time same goes for the Pilot


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Suicide? NO.. Toyota Highlander has been out in the current generation for 3 years and they havent had any incentives the whole time same goes for the Pilot


You're right, suicide is too strong a word. But VW is no Honda and Toyota in NA, that's for sure. It'd be unfortunate if they don't offer any financing options...


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

utsava said:


> You're right, suicide is too strong a word. But VW is no Honda and Toyota in NA, that's for sure. It'd be unfortunate if they don't offer any financing options...


VW will offer them if they have to. There is no reason to discount the Atlas straight away as it's a brand new product that will have limited availability for the time being.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Hajduk said:


> VW will offer them if they have to. There is no reason to discount the Atlas straight away as it's a brand new product that will have limited availability for the time being.


I'm not sure we are describing the same thing here though... by "incentives" I assume we mean $x off from VW type of deals... VW financing offers are a different thing IMO. I don't consider a good financing APR to be a "discount"... especially since they're actually making more money off of you with a financial product. I'm just hoping they offer a 0.9% offer like they do on all their line of cars right now (minus the Golf R). 

-Chris


----------



## Phydeauxman (Mar 17, 2017)

utsava said:


> I'm not sure we are describing the same thing here though... by "incentives" I assume we mean $x off from VW type of deals... VW financing offers are a different thing IMO. I don't consider a good financing APR to be a "discount"... especially since they're actually making more money off of you with a financial product. I'm just hoping they offer a 0.9% offer like they do on all their line of cars right now (minus the Golf R).
> 
> -Chris


They don't offer it on the Golf R...so don't be surprised to not see it offered on the Atlas...at least in the beginning.


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

The Atlas is beginning to show up on dealer websites around Boston. Some are listed with $2,000 - $2,500 discount off sticker. So, it looks like some of the dealers around here want to sell these.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

VW.com is showing zero down and 1.9% for 60 months for the Atlas. Offer ends June 30.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

VW has little option but to put incentives on the hood - they've jumped into the game at the exact moment the market has hit its peak and everyone is putting cash on vehicles to keep them moving. Should be good for anyone looking to pick one up.


----------

